# End Sites get a /48 of IPV6?



## coreyman (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm reading the RFC and it says that end sites are supposed to be assigned a /48. This means that someone is going to get 256 /56s and 64,000 /64s? This is 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 unique ip addresses in each /64 if I'm reading correctly.

Isn't this wasteful? How many ipv6 are you guys assigning to end sites?

(We were assigned a /32 from ARIN but requested a decrease to a /36 since we will not be able to use the entire /32 in the foreseeable future.)


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Feb 5, 2015)

We were assigned a /32 from ARIN as well. We assign a /64 to VMs and dedicated unless otherwise requested, shared hosting gets a single address as per cPanel's IPv6 implementation.


----------



## lowesthost (Feb 5, 2015)

end sites= _End Site_ shall mean a single structure or service delivery

so what they are meaning if you sell a colo rack  you would assign   /48 is the maximum  length that can be announced via BGP  (but the Ip transit providers are the ones who really set this

similar to ipv4 which is a /24 

which is  what I read it to mean  and pretty much most Transit providers are following the /48  rule


----------



## coreyman (Feb 5, 2015)

lowesthost said:


> end sites= _End Site_ shall mean a single structure or service delivery
> 
> so what they are meaning if you sell a colo rack  you would assign   /48 is the maximum  length that can be announced via BGP  (but the Ip transit providers are the ones who really set this
> 
> ...


What do you mean /48 is the maximum length that can be announced via BGP? That doesn't sound right.

So /48 is what you would assign to a device like a switch or router that can have multiple attached devices?


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 5, 2015)

coreyman said:


> So /48 is what you would assign to a device like a switch or router that can have multiple attached devices?


Online.net assigns a /48 per customer account and the customer is then free to allocate it however they want among all of their servers.


----------



## lowesthost (Feb 5, 2015)

so if you were going to reassign  ipv6 so your customer can announce via their BGP   it wouldd be a /48 or shorter

else everyone would filter


----------



## coreyman (Feb 5, 2015)

lowesthost said:


> so if you were going to reassign  ipv6 so your customer can announce via their BGP   it wouldd be a /48 or shorter
> 
> else everyone would filter


Why would everyone filter? Isn't that like saying my ISP can't BGP announce my /36?


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 5, 2015)

We announce a /48 per data center and a /64 per client per location.


The /64 is due to how providers handle bans due to how auto config is handled or something. I just know that the majority of our IPv6 traffic is IRC and some (most? all?) IRC servers limit the number of connections from /64s so giving each client a /64 has reduced those types of tickets to 0.


----------



## zzrok (Feb 5, 2015)

ISPs will filter out any announcements that have a prefix longer than /48.

For example, Level3 (or insert any other carrier) won't accept an announcement for a /64 or a /56, but they will accept an announcement for a /48 or a /32 or less.  In IPv4 any announcement for a prefix longer than /24 is filtered (e.g. /32) but anything shorter as accepted.



coreyman said:


> Why would everyone filter? Isn't that like saying my ISP can't BGP announce my /36?


----------



## coreyman (Feb 5, 2015)

zzrok said:


> ISPs will filter out any announcements that have a prefix longer than /48.
> 
> For example, Level3 (or insert any other carrier) won't accept an announcement for a /64 or a /56, but they will accept an announcement for a /48 or a /32 or less.  In IPv4 any announcement for a prefix longer than /24 is filtered (e.g. /32) but anything shorter as accepted.


Ahh that makes sense. I was thinking 'longer' meant 'more'.


----------



## lowesthost (Feb 5, 2015)

> Ahh that makes sense. I was thinking 'longer' meant 'more'.


Yup longer means less


----------



## VPSCorey (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes /64's are basically for all intents and purposes a host IP.  When were doing point to point links we'll use /126's, but that's for other reasons.  There's been some talk back and forth of why you want to use a /126 for p2p links vs a /64 which deals with spoofing and DDOS attacks in general.

If your DC is doing it right then they should be assigning them as.

/56 = 256 /64

/57 = 128 /64

/58 = 64 /64

/59 = 32 /64

/60 = 16 /64

/61 = 8 /64  <== Minimum if you wish to use HSRP/VRRP/GLSB

/62 = 4 /64 <==  you get the idea I hope.

If they tell you to assign ip's out of a /64 and you assign them to end users a single user can get the entire /64 black listed.  So that's the reason you want to get a /56 or smaller block so you can assign individual /64's to end users.

Other fun things you can do with IPv6 is create a IP scheme that actually lets you document your network based on the IP assigned.

2600:1234::/32 Company

2600:1234:1::/48 Facility

2600:1234:1:001f:: Edge Router

2600:1234:1:001e:: Distribution Router

One of my last jobs actually broke things down by company region facility network type, equipment type, bla bla bla.  Required a decoder ring to figure things out, but once you learned the basic format your NOC can pinpoint what they're looking at quickly by the v6 ip.  A lot more usefull than 2600:1234:dead:beef::


----------



## weloveservers (Mar 30, 2015)

coreyman said:


> I'm reading the RFC and it says that end sites are supposed to be assigned a /48. This means that someone is going to get 256 /56s and 64,000 /64s? This is 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 unique ip addresses in each /64 if I'm reading correctly.
> 
> Isn't this wasteful? How many ipv6 are you guys assigning to end sites?
> 
> (We were assigned a /32 from ARIN but requested a decrease to a /36 since we will not be able to use the entire /32 in the foreseeable future.)


If you are a network operator, then you should be allocated a /48 and a /64 offered to your end users. This is how HostDime told it to us.


----------

